# Essence house..a real time warp.



## Mikeymutt (May 16, 2017)

Where do I even begin with this place.prob one of the best houses i have been too.if not the best.and massive big thanks to dauntless on sharing his find with me.the house even though quite small is just so full of character.nothing has been touched in here for a while.cobwebs and dust everywhere.there are photos everywhere on the walls.really old ones.this place,which does not often happen now,gave me a really sad feeling.the towels were still on the line in the lean too.i really hope this place remains untouched from the mindless out there


----------



## darbians (May 16, 2017)

Great stuff. Looks like a euro derp house.


----------



## Electric (May 16, 2017)

Lovely stuff. Seems strangely beautiful and certainly is a real treasure there Mikey.


----------



## jsp77 (May 16, 2017)

What a cracking place and Dauntless has certainly found something special, appears to have been left for the best part of 30 years. Enjoyed this very much, cheers


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 17, 2017)

Please stop puttin up stuff like this, i hurt myself wen i fall off my chair.

What an awesome place...i do feel too old to be sayin awesome but shit it really is!

Im loving all the photos...why don't people look like that anymore lol

Truly beautifully taken MM!


----------



## Gromr (May 17, 2017)

This is a rare find, something very special. Even some of the Euro houses don't look this clean. Photographed really nicely, spot on! This is some top quality stuff.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 17, 2017)

Looks like untouched since the late 1980s according to the calendar. I compared these shots with the shots dauntless took and nothing has changed. It looks like a cottage which could be rented. My favourite item is the small display cabinet, it has beveled mirrors and ornate moldings.


----------



## mockingbird (May 17, 2017)

Easily the best house this year, sorry I was running abit late, you have captured it really well, bit nail biting here though


----------



## skankypants (May 17, 2017)

What a cracking place...great pics also


----------



## cubelab (May 17, 2017)

Lovely shots- almost cinematic. Wish I could take pics like these!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2017)

Thank you all for the lovely comments and I had a heart stopping moment too ha ha


----------



## HughieD (May 18, 2017)

Sometimes I'm lost for words at how good your reports are Mikey...and this is one of them.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2017)

Amazing time capsule and top marks for this report Mikey.


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 18, 2017)

Beautiful not often you see places like this over here on UK. Cracking job on capturing this place Mikey


----------



## DiggerDen (May 18, 2017)

Beautiful photos Mikey. Loved the report.


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 19, 2017)

Wow what an amazing find! Good work!


----------



## Potter (May 21, 2017)

Superb. It really does look untouched. It should be made into a museum.


----------



## Bonjo (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow Mikey, absolutely stunning set here !!!
It just looks like the couple have just up and vanished. You can see that they lived a simple life. It's such a shame that this house has been left as there seems to be no relatives to claim the photos and personal belongings, they must to someone's parents or grandparents at least. OMG those ciggie cards... my granddad has a whole stack of them which I used to play with when I was a nipper !


----------



## Samnewman001 (Jun 18, 2017)

Wow absolutely amazing definitely the best I've seen!! What a treasure


----------



## leon.newman (Jun 18, 2017)

Amazing post!


----------



## missypink (Jun 19, 2017)

The Araby soap was produced from 1950's, they must have stocked up on it before it was discontinued.. ...wonder what it smells like now. Absolutely stunning find, feeling very jealous!


----------



## Ferox (Jun 24, 2017)

Yet another great place bud with cool shots as usual. Good work


----------

